# Desktop support interviews



## thatITguy (Dec 10, 2012)

hey people,

I need some help preparing for an interview for a desktop support position. I recently passed my a+ exam so I know enough but don't have a lot of experience. I'm pretty nervous about the interview so I have been reading up as much as I can on the kind of interview questions I can expect. Do you guys have any tips on how to prepare for the interview or know of any resources to get prepared? What kind of questions can I expect? Also how would you answer these questions.

1. What steps will you follow if you have to install same operating system on over 70 computers at the same time?

2. Describe the process for adding a new user to a network of 15 computers?

3. How would you retrieve passwords if one of the users have forgotten their password and can no longer access their official account?

4. How would you resolve a problem if the complainant says that whenever she tries to use internet explorer, the page does not load and instead gives a prompt, 'virus detected'?

5. Give example of an instance where you have explained a complex technical term or procedure to a layman? Which examples you gave to solve their queries?

I would really like to nail this interview so any help is appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

This site has a lot of interview questions and answers:
IT Interview Questions | GeekInterview.com

You really need to know the material, having just the answers to the questions above isn't going to get you far. I interview a lot of people and it's easy to tell who knows the information and who doesn't.

Speak from experience and if you don't know the answer just say you don't know. Maybe explain how you would find the answer or the method you would use to resolve the issue.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Do not assume that any of the questions you have posted will come up. Sounds more like you have been set some homework with set questions that you want answered but if not what JMPC is correct you need to know the material, knowing the answers but not the where's why's and why nots isn't going to help you.

I have had many interviews. I once went for one where I was asked no technical questions at all. The interviewer wanted to know about my horror movie collection and why I liked computers.

One place showed me lots of hardware and asked me to tell them what those pieces of hardware were and why a chain of scsi drives would not work even though they were connected to anything (it was because there were no terminators)

But as JMPC said if you don't know the answer say you don't know or if you don't understand the terminology or scenario tell them you don't.

You score much higher in an interview if you are honest and not mumbling and trying to rack your brains trying to find the best answer.


----------



## Troy_Jollimore (Dec 31, 2007)

^x2 Every interview is different, and personal presentation is usually the most important thing they're looking for. The trick is to be interested and keen, but not TOO keen. Like keeping a girl interested enough to go on a second date, you have to pretend to not be TOO interested. They have to WANT you a little. It's a difficult dance, because every interview and interviewer is different. You have to try reading them.

For example, I once blew an interview where I had already been working contract for a manager, and this was the second, verbal interview for a permanent position. The written test had been VERY difficult, so I was tense. When I realized the verbal test questions were relatively easy, I leaned back and relaxed. When I asked him later why I didn't get the job, he said I looked bored and uninterested. When I explained why, he gave himself a whack on the head! As another example, the two best jobs I've had I'd gotten because I TOLD THE INTERVIEWERS OFF. I know, it still makes no sense to me, either, and I'm not telling you to DO that... But I think it all comes back to making them want you. I don't think they liked me not 'needing' them.


----------

